# TCoD Party Nights



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2016)

So MD, uv, and I were thinking about starting some party nights for everyone on TCoD to get together. I just bought the Jackbox Party Pack, which is a collection of party games that we can play together over Twitch. I tried it out with MD and uv last night and it was pretty fun! I think it will be even better when we have more people joining.

I'm starting a stream right now, and will be hosting it for a few hours, so hop on in if you can: https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

You don't need a Twitch account to play, but it will allow you join the group chat. It's free and easy anyway.

I'll be using this thread to let you know when I'm broadcasting, and we can plan events together. I look forward to having fun with you all!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, this sounds fantastic! I'm up for it.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 10, 2016)

this is way cool!  i saw this on your twitter after it was over and i felt bad. :( i'm totally up for this as well, though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah it didn't really... work last night, probably because evening for me is early morning for everyone else. Let's try and arrange a time where everyone is available. 

For me, tomorrow is a public holiday so we could do something then. Also this weekend might be a good time to try it out.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm about to host now, so hop on in if you have the time!

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 13, 2016)

The last stream was really fun, thanks to all the TCoD peoples who showed up.

I'm going to be doing another stream tomorrow at 9:00 am JST (that's 8:00 pm tonight Eastern US time) so come join for more fun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2016)

I have started the stream! Ain't no party like a TCoD party:

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 14, 2016)

So how exactly do you play this?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2016)

Join my stream to see the game. You use your phone as a "gamepad" of sorts. It's where you enter answers to questsions, etc.

It's pretty easy, so hop on in! We already have a few TCoD people in the stream right now.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 14, 2016)

Stream's still going! Join us for


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 14, 2016)

this about killed me


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2016)

I think I died when I saw that. Also Earwax was fun even with lag!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2016)

Anyone want to play again same time tomorrow? (or today, depending on your time zone)

I've got all next week off, and I'm not really doing anything for the next two days, so how about we have another party?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 14, 2016)

I would but I have work tomorrow :(

Fibbage was great fun, but, I assume if you play it long/often enough you end up encountering every question.


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2016)

I can play for a little tonight, but I have work tomorrow at like 7 so I can't stay up till one again :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 14, 2016)

I have to do absurd amounts of work. :(


----------



## Eifie (Aug 14, 2016)

I would love to play another round of Bidiots, despite the lag :D...


----------



## Flora (Aug 15, 2016)

Eifie said:


> I would love to play another round of Bidiots, despite the lag :D...


it would probably work well later on when there's less people around, too!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

I'm LIVE until I edit this post to say otherwise! that was fun, everyone!


----------



## Flora (Aug 15, 2016)

I am objectively the funniest person on tcod. Quiplash said so.

We should definitely play more Quiplash.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2016)

I miss Fibbage... it regularly told me that _I_ was the funniest person on tcod.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2016)

It's funny, because when we first tried Quiplash everyone was complaining about it, but after that last time it's everyone's new favorite game. It's probably my favorite too.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 15, 2016)

I like Bidiots the most! It's the only one that's, like, an actual _game_, where you have to think about what's going on and play accordingly. But that also makes it a bit less relaxed, I suppose. Less comical. It's also way more susceptible to lag, to the point where I fear it might be unplayable for this group.

Quiplash and Fibbage are basically the same thing except Quiplash revolves entirely around trying to be funny, which obviously makes it more hilarious. So I prefer Quiplash!

Earwax is crude, and what's-it-called bomb game is a less fun version of Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes, so I'm not really a fan.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2016)

What's-it-called-bomb game is also only four players, which is kind of limiting for this group.

I like Bidiots because I can draw loss.jpg for every prompt. Aside from that, the game is not really as fun, and the stream delay kind of destroys it. Still, it's nice to throw in a game of Bidiots or Earwax every now and then to mix things up. But let's be honest, Fibbage and Quiplash are the real reason people buy these packs.

MD, since you seem to know a lot about this, what are the other games on Jackbox Party Pack 1 like?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess I'm the only one who dislikes Quiplash, hehe.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2016)

We're going to play for a bit, so come join!

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2016)

> ez3898 : they call me capt waifu
> Broadcaster Sir_Pentine : yeah i mean i always post an invitation on my twitter and tumblr so random people show up from time to time
> littlechavaleh : who the heck calls you captain waifu?????
> tcodeif : me
> ...


tcod party nights are grand


----------



## sanderidge (Aug 21, 2016)

!!! i need to like email sub this thread so I can actually catch you guys playing. 

pls quote more this is a gift


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> !!! i need to like email sub this thread so I can actually catch you guys playing.
> 
> pls quote more this is a gift


you can also follow my twitch channel and enable email notifications, so you'll know right away when i'm streaming


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 21, 2016)

tfw you stay up late on saturday in case there's another one of these but then you decide to go to bed at 3 am and then it starts almost immediately after


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2016)

Murkrow said:


> tfw you stay up late on saturday in case there's another one of these but then you decide to go to bed at 3 am and then it starts almost immediately after


yeah sorry, i should have announced that one in advance on here, i'd already told everyone in the telegram chat.

tbh i've been catering mostly to people in north america, by playing at like 9am my time. i _could_ maybe do another stream this week after work, but that would mean everyone in north america would have to get up early to play.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 21, 2016)

please doesn't anyone have screenshots of when we were all MF


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't want to co-opt VM's thing, but would anyone be interested in playing Cards Against Humanity some nights/days when VM can't stream?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds fun! Would we be using a twitch stream to play that, too?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 22, 2016)

We wouldn't need to. Pretend You're Xyzzy is not a jackbox game.

Although there would be no voice chat then, so


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2016)

Eifie said:


> please doesn't anyone have screenshots of when we were all MF





Spoiler: big image









(Sorry MF, you've basically become our stream meme)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm starting a Cards Against Humanity game here in about 30 40 minutes right now it's over! Good game!

If the link doesn't work, find hopeandjoy9 in the Bigger, Blacker Box sever. We have room for 10 players and 10 spectators!

EDIT: Password is tcod because I am a dumb who forgot to post that.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 30, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

come and join us! we're streaming tonight


----------



## Superbird (Aug 31, 2016)

Playing cards against humanity again! The password is "tcod"


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2016)

> someone make an announcement on tcodf while i set up
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine zhorken, follow this link


We are starting again


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 1, 2016)

still going! hop on in if you want


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry my computer is garbage......... We playing Cards Against Humanity yet?


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2016)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Sorry my computer is a fucktard......... We playing Cards Against Humanity yet?


Heya,  sorry to be a bit of a butt however, we really do frown on the use of the word 'fucktard' because of the ableist connotations of the 'tard' part. Maybe 'shit' would be a better choice of word? ;)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 2, 2016)

Espeon said:


> Heya,  sorry to be a bit of a butt however, we really do frown on the use of the word 'fucktard' because of the ableist connotations of the 'tard' part. Maybe 'shit' would be a better choice of word? ;)


Got it thanks.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm going to stream tomorrow at 6pm EST. Be there or be rectangle.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 9, 2016)

This sounds fun.
I mean, my computer's broken so I guess that's a disabler, but i'll try to figure out a way next time it's going on...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 9, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

the party has begun


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

Starting a stream now. We have a new game this time... Drawful 2!

Come check it out! We are still live until I edit this post to say otherwise.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 23, 2016)

Stream tonight at 6pm EST!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 23, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine

WE RIDE


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 24, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine
> 
> WE RIDE


The stream is still going!


----------



## Eifie (Sep 24, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> The stream is still going!


no it's not


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 22, 2016)

We're going to be streaming for a bit:

https://www.twitch.tv/sir_pentine


----------

